# Dectomax as a goat wormer?



## airwolftruker (Jul 15, 2011)

HELLO all, 
I was wondering if i can use Dectomax as a viable wormer for my goats?
Ive got 2 lactating does 1 buck and 3 wethers.
The reason im asking is i need to worm them and i dont have $75.00 for wormer that treats lung worm.
i am told in my area by reputable breeders that goat wormer here isnt good enough.
and my mom was given a huge jug of dectomax unopened.
it might be a couple years old. But its the right price."free"
And if i can could you tell me what gauge needle and dosage.
also i imagine its subcutaneous injection?
I thank you for all your thoughts, Greg:shrug:


----------



## Clovers_Clan (Jul 17, 2012)

Have you done a fecal to be sure its lung worm?


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Goat wormers are given orally. Do not know anything about that one.


----------



## airwolftruker (Jul 15, 2011)

Clovers_Clan said:


> Have you done a fecal to be sure its lung worm?


No, im just doing preventative.


----------



## airwolftruker (Jul 15, 2011)

I worm on a schedule.


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

http://www.dairygoatinfo.com/f28/worms-wormers-21389/

Above is a link to wormers & dosages that most goat owners use. I don't know anything about Dectomax or what medication is in it.
All wormers are given to goats orally like Alice said though even if it says injectible.

Free isn't so good if it doesn't work though & your goats end up with a dangerously high worm load. A fecal count 1st would tell you what your dealing with & then you could go from there.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Deworming goats on a schedule is tempting, but it is not a recommended practice. It increases the likelihood of the worms becoming immune to the few chemicals that work on them.


----------



## Goats Galore (Aug 28, 2012)

We use Dectomax Pour On given orally at 1cc per 10#. However, the injectable is more potent requiring much less. Maybe someone else is using the injectable form given orally. I would also check the expiration date on your bottle...some meds get weaker and some get stronger.


----------



## BethW (May 3, 2007)

I use Dectomax injectible (doramectin) at 1ml per 35lbs. It has worked well for us as evidenced by pre- and post-test fecals. We also deworm only when necessary.

Edited to add that we use the injectable version, but use it orally.


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

Lungworm does not show up on a regular fecal test. It's a special kind of test and even that test is difficult to find the eggs. 
http://www.tennesseemeatgoats.com/articles2/lungworms.html


----------



## o&itw (Dec 19, 2008)

I think maybe the OP is saying that she doesn't think she needs to treat for lungworm, and asking if using a drug that won't kill lung worm is OK... and then also asking for dosages (which has been well answered)


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Yeah, but we always throw out extra information.


----------



## o&itw (Dec 19, 2008)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Yeah, but we always throw out extra information.


Yes... and we are so glad you do Alice....... Don't know if I'll ever get my goats... but if I do... I will sure owe a lot of thanks to all those who have been mentors here.


----------



## airwolftruker (Jul 15, 2011)

o&itw said:


> I think maybe the OP is saying that she doesn't think she needs to treat for lungworm, and asking if using a drug that won't kill lung worm is OK... and then also asking for dosages (which has been well answered)


Im sorry, i dont understand, wats "op"
Is dectomax not a lung worm option.
im sorta new to the forums so, .......was the reply snarky? Or am i just not understanding you?
Sorry just trying to learn. Thx.


----------



## o&itw (Dec 19, 2008)

airwolftruker said:


> Im sorry, i dont understand, wats "op"
> Is dectomax not a lung worm option.
> im sorta new to the forums so, .......was the reply snarky? Or am i just not understanding you?
> Sorry just trying to learn. Thx.


No...You have a great question.... sometimes the abbreviations used on threads (a thread is a group of posts on a certain subject... When you posed the question, it started a "thread") get confusing. "OP" stands for "original poster" in this case you. It is easier to use than someones username, simply because sometimes they are oddly made up or the poster doesn't remember.

The error was mine.... I got the idea that you were saying that Dectomax was not a lung worm remedy and was asking if that was a problem. Alice is one of the very helpful people on the goat forum, realized I was not being "snarky" and was simply being friendly.


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

Dectomax will treat lung worms according to the label
http://valleyvet.naccvp.com/index.php?m=product_view_basic&u=country&p=msds&id=3690009


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Wow. May have to look for Dectomax.

Gastrointestinal Roundworms (adults and fourth stage larvae) - Ostertagia ostertagi (including inhibited larvae), O. lyrata, Haemonchus placei, Trichostrongylus axei, T. colubriformis, T. longispicularis1, Cooperia oncophora, C. pectinata1, C. punctata, C. surnabada (syn. mcmasteri), Bunostomum phlebotomum1, Strongyloides papillosus1, Oesophagostomum radiatum, Trichuris spp.1
Lungworms (adults and fourth stage larvae) - Dictyocaulus viviparus
Eyeworms (adults) - Thelazia spp.
Grubs (parasitic stages) - Hypoderma bovis, H. lineatum
Sucking Lice - Haematopinus eurysternus, Linognathus vituli, Solenopotes capillatus
Mange Mites - Psoroptes bovis, Sarcoptes scabiei

Notice: lice and mites!


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

I know Alice i was thinking the same thing. I think when my Ivermectin is gone I'll be buying me a bottle of this stuff!
Thanks for bringing this up Airwolftrucker!


----------



## airwolftruker (Jul 15, 2011)

o&itw said:


> No...You have a great question.... sometimes the abbreviations used on threads (a thread is a group of posts on a certain subject... When you posed the question, it started a "thread") get confusing. "OP" stands for "original poster" in this case you. It is easier to use than someones username, simply because sometimes they are oddly made up or the poster doesn't remember.
> 
> The error was mine.... I got the idea that you were saying that Dectomax was not a lung worm remedy and was asking if that was a problem. Alice is one of the very helpful people on the goat forum, realized I was not being "snarky" and was simply being friendly.


Thx, so much for clearing that up.
im still learning the cb slang on here...lol
also, i wish i had a way to give some of this away, ive got lots of it.
thx, again. Greg


----------



## airwolftruker (Jul 15, 2011)

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&cd=10&ved= 0CHYQFjAJ&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.zoetis.co.za%2FKnowledge% 2FpkDownloadDocument.aspx%3Fdocid%3D2923&ei=Otl9UbPUKOig2gWq---gCQ&usg= AFQjCNFAKTYlYfN7v3z9pzX4Qftg20m-5A
i think this is the right pdf for dectomax.
Its very informative about the wormer.
Also if you happen to miss one of the warnings on the page.
They highly reccomend vaccinating for "Punky kidney" before using there product.
Just fyi.. im gonna ask my vet for recommended treatment.
Im sorry i keep beating a dead horse with this.
But its good info, thanks for your patience. Greg


----------



## airwolftruker (Jul 15, 2011)

My bad ,it didnt work.
I tried..........


----------

